# Smoked salmon



## SKade (Jul 24, 2020)

I did a filet of salmon when I had the smoker going for a little brisket. I seasoned it with some everything bagel seasoning and brown sugar. It will be going on some everything bagel thins in the morning for breakfast.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 24, 2020)

That should make a great breakfast.  I'm not a bagel eater, so I have no idea about an everything bagel seasoning is.  But with that salmon, I figure it should be delicious.
Gary


----------



## SKade (Jul 24, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> That should make a great breakfast.  I'm not a bagel eater, so I have no idea about an everything bagel seasoning is.  But with that salmon, I figure it should be delicious.
> Gary


Thanks Gary. It’s a combination of poppy seeds sesame seeds garlic onion and a little bit of everything. It came out pretty tasty. The spices and sugar blended nicely.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Jul 24, 2020)

That sounds like a delicious breakfast.  I might need to try that.
What IT did you pull it at?


----------



## cmayna (Jul 24, 2020)

What temp did you smoke it at?  Is it Coho?   Looks great!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2020)

OK WOW!
I have a big vac pack of everything bagel seasoning & never thought to use it on salmon.
Well it will be on the next salmon I smoke. Thanks for the idea!
Al


----------



## Red Badger (Aug 1, 2020)

Nice filet!

I smoked some yesterday using Hank Shaw's recipe.  Pulled it when all 3 pieces where near or above 135.  Tastes like salmon candy.  W
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
ill marry up with crackers and cream cheese over the weekend.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 1, 2020)

Red, looks great. Since you like Salmon with Cream Cheese, try adding some Chopped Candied Ginger. The sweet occasional pop is a nice addition to the Smoke, Salt, of the Salmon and Tang of the.Cheese. 
My oldest loves this stuff...JJ 

*Gingered Smoked Salmon Spread*

1Lb Cream Cheese...Room Temp

1/2C Mayonnaise

1/4C Sour Cream

1Tbs Soy Sauce

1tsp Hot Sauce...Sriracha (Asian) or other

1/4tsp Black Pepper

1Lb Smoked Salmon...or other Smoked Fish, Flaked

1/4C Chopped Crystalized Ginger

1/4C Chopped Scallion

Process the first 6 ingredients until smooth...

For Fine Spread...add remaining and Pulse to desire consistency...

For Chunky Spread...Fold in remaining with a spatula...

For a Change of Pace!

Substitute... Ginger and Scallons with...

1/4C Chopped Fresh Dill

2T Chopped Capers

2T Chopped Fresh Chives


----------



## Red Badger (Aug 1, 2020)

Thanks! I use ginger often, but this will be new. I'll give it a try.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 1, 2020)

Look for Australian Candied Ginger. It's the highest quality and has a less pungent finish then Asian or McCormick and the like...JJ


----------

